# Six Feet Under



## nic (Sep 22, 2002)

Who else here has been watching this show?
2 brothers, one gay on straight, running their deceased fathers funeral home. A sister who doesn't quite fit in at school and a weird mother who expresses herself through flower arranging.

It's pretty good especially the way they work the black comedy into it.


----------



## padders (Sep 23, 2002)

It is incredible, but coming from the writer of American Beauty I am not surprised. Missed the repeat yesterday which is annoying ...


----------



## nic (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *It is incredible, but coming from the writer of American Beauty I am not surprised. Missed the repeat yesterday which is annoying ... *


I taped it if ya wanna borrow it Padders lol 

Yeah, is the guy called Alan Ball?
I see many similarities between American Beauty and Six Feet Under. He really likes to tell the stories of dysfunctional characters and exploring human pain - dealing with it (or lack of dealing with it).


----------



## padders (Sep 23, 2002)

Hehe thanks but I will catch a repeat sometime. I can manage missing an ep 

It is the analysis of suburbia and these type of relationships which I find interesting. American Beauty to me was an exploration of insecurity manifisted in different ways causing different people to react in different ways; that was what was so clever about it.

6 feet under continues that theme but adds other dimensions and other things for the characters to deal with but I think the root idea is the same. It explores peoples problems in a realistic way.

In a way I am not sure he would really call them dysfunctional. I think he is actually trying to show that it is normal. That was the point of American Beauty I think - that really this is typical, had it not been for the two characters both stepping the line into killing the dad no one would have battered much of an eye lid. It is perhaps a slight paradoy on suburbia and 6 feet under is less so - but I think that is more because American Beauty used a few more stereotypes because there is less time in a film than can be fleshed out in a 1hour series.


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

i love this show!  but i don't have movie channels at my apartment so i usually end up missing it.  i love the way they deal with death.  americans tend to have SUCH an unhealthy view of death.  we try and avoid it, we don't talk about it, and we're supposed to get over it as fast as possible.  everything is about avoiding getting older and dying.  at least it seems that way sometimes.


----------



## lucifer_principle (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone watch this. To me one of the best celebration of arts and humor. Its an HBO tv series so people in the UK may not get it...too bad. The characters are flawless. Check it out if you haven't.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, we get it in the UK, although its not on at the moment. Probably two or three years behind the US. From what I've seen, its nothing special though. I gave up after a few episodes...


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 31, 2005)

its ok. like cal i gave up


----------



## LadyFel (May 31, 2005)

I heard great reviews of it, we get it in Croatia, and I tried to watch one episode...Unfortunately maybe for my sense of humour, it was when my son was maybe four months old, and the beginning scene was from the perspective of a baby in a crib, a mobile spinning overhead, looking up at his parents...They talk about him for a bit, decide he's fine and you just see the spinning mobile 'dim' a few times and then wink out...Cot death...Cut to parents talking to the undertaker who's flummoxed because they don't want to give the body up and arrange a funeral... 

I turned off the TV, cried for about three hours with my baby in my arms and have avoided the show ever since. It just cut too close to my own fears for the following scenes to be even remotely funny. I actually get flashbycks of that spinning mobile going slowly out as the baby loses consciousness even now, even though my little one is hale and healthy and baby #2 is on the way...   

I realise this post probably says more about me as a person than the quality of the show itself but there you go...


----------



## Niolani (Nov 1, 2005)

It does kinda creep you out doesn't it? the way the people who died never expected it (except for the guy who drove himself to their house just before he died), maybe because it reminds us too closely of our own mortality and that of the people we love.  
did anyone get confused about Lisa's exit? It was pretty surreal especially when what led to her demise was revealed, I just sat there and thought "what exactly happened there?" 
Apparently there is only one season left.


----------



## Brit Chick (Nov 4, 2005)

*Six Feet Under - finale*

Don't know if anyone here was a fan of this series - I was a huge fan and never missed it.  The last ever episode aired on Sunday night and it has to be the most amazing finale to a series/show I have ever seen.  Just total class - from start to finish. Actually come to think of it just like the entire series of the show - brilliant

The last 8 minutes showing the "end" of each character had me crying like a small child - sobbing really.  if you never saw this you wont have a clue what I'm talking about and just think I'm a crazy woman booing my eyes out a tv show.  But if any of you did see, and know the history of the show - I bet ya cried, or at least misted up a little.

I am going miss the show so much.  

Yet another DVD box set on the xmas list eh !


----------

